

Sqoop - ETL for Hadoop - sonabinu
http://www.oceantara.com/etl-for-hadoop-sqoop/

======
sonabinu
A link to the project page for Sqoop - <http://sqoop.apache.org/index.html>

A link to an overview of Sqoop from Cloudera
<http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2011/10/apache-sqoop-overview/>

